# Cat superstitions



## yayi (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi everybody!
I happen to read this post in Yahoo and I was inspired to ask you to please post any superstitions about cats that you know (good and bad). I will start:

"Superstition dictates that if you dream of a white cat, good luck will follow" 8) 

Thanks!


----------



## yayi (Sep 20, 2003)

Ooops, it looks like someone already posted something like this. I found it under Cat Folklore started by Lori. 
Thanks anyway!


----------

